# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  حدادين تغادر إلى فلسطين

## الحصن نيوز

تواصل الناشطة السياسية والحزبية رانيا حدادين نشاطها كالمعتاد ، حيث تغادر الى الاراضي الفلسطينية غداً حاملة في جعبتها مبادرة شبابية تتحدث المبادرة عن معسكرات شبابية متبادلة بين الدولتين الشقيقتين.
وتم التنسيق بين الاتحاد الرياضي الفلسطيني ووزارة الشباب.
ويذكر ان حدادين تحمل على عاتقها دعم ومؤازرة الاخوة في الاراضي المحتله منذ مدة وهذه زيارتها الثالثة.
تفاعل مع مبادرتها على حسابها الشخصي في الفيس بوك اهلنا في فلسطين مرحبين وداعميين وشاكرين جهودها ومحبتها ، حدادين وجهت رساله للجميع في فلسطين المحتله طلبت ان تتواصل مع مبدعين في مجال الحاسوب او التكنولوجيا ليتم تبني ابداعهم ضمن مؤسسة كبيرة ستعلن عنها لاحقاً.
عند سؤالها ما سر نشاطها في فلسطين بعد انسحابها من الترشح للبرلمان الاردني ، كما اتهمها الكثيرين انها تعمل من اجل كسب الشارع الاردني في التصويت اجابة حدادين : دعهم يقولون ،،، ودعنا نفعل الايام كفيلة لتثبت ان محبتي لاهلي في فلسطين ودعمي لهم نابع من احساس صادق ولا احمل بداخلي اي أجندة ، غير عشقي لوطني ومحبتي لفلسطين وفي سلم اهتمامي اللحمة الوطنية بين الشعبين .كما عودنا سيدي صاحب الجلالة الملك عبدالله بن الحسين سدد الله خطاه



تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخبات الاردنية 2013...

----------

